# Router Bit Life



## Transformer (Dec 18, 2011)

Happy New Year everyone, I have done a little woodwork in the past hobby wise and I have used a router a little, I want to build some new Kitchen cabinet doors raised panel type. and reading the forms I am wondering, If I buy good quality bits and take care of them what kind of life expectancy should i get using Oak wood. For instance Sommerfield's bits or some of the other Quailty bits. I have never sharpened a router bit and don't see any special sharping jigs for router bits. What do people who are professionals and use them every day do? Thanks for your help!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I am not a professional but I touch mine up with a diamond hone (6"x2"). I lay the hone down flat and rub the flat of the cutter back and forth on it. Diamond files ( about 3"x1" for the diamond part) also work but may be easier to use the other way around. Use fine or extra fine or both. Not as good as a professional sharpening but will make a noticeable difference. Not sure how long the bits last. I don't use mine a lot but they are still in good shape and they weren't top of the line.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

life of a bit is hard to say. When sharpening a bit remember that may change the profile ? Like useing the bit for dovetale work this will change thing a lot. Some profile's it will not make that much difference. I toutch mine up when they seam not be cutting or getting a ruff cut. A good bit should last a long time. their again whatch the cut that will say when to sharpen or toutch the bit up


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Transformer said:


> Happy New Year everyone, I have done a little woodwork in the past hobby wise and I have used a router a little, I want to build some new Kitchen cabinet doors raised panel type. and reading the forms I am wondering, If I buy good quality bits and take care of them what kind of life expectancy should i get using Oak wood. For instance Sommerfield's bits or some of the other Quailty bits. I have never sharpened a router bit and don't see any special sharping jigs for router bits. What do people who are professionals and use them every day do? Thanks for your help!


You should get lots of use out of the bits. As chuck suggested pick up a small diamond hone to touch up a cutter if needed. Just a few swipes will sharpen them back up. Bit sharpening is usually sent out to a shop that can handle bit sharpening. The more expensive bits usually have larger carbide or the carbide used is of better quality than cheap sets. Not to say you can't accomplish what you want with a cheap set but they usually have smaller carbide or made from a lesser quality. Hold a Sommerfeld or Whiteside bit up to a bit like Black & Decker from Lowe's or bits from Harbor Freight & you will see the difference. Lower quality bits I would just replace instead of send out to resharpen.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The Pro's might make a minor touch up but as a rule a sharpening service is the answer for quality bits. With red oak as long as you reduce your speed to 16,000 RPM for small bits and 10,000 for larger bits you should have no problems. It doesn't hurt to give the bit a chance to cool between cuts.


----------



## Transformer (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone I am sure glad I found this Forum there is a lot of information here and lots of experience and wisdom.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Mike said:


> The Pro's might make a minor touch up but as a rule a sharpening service is the answer for quality bits. With red oak as long as you reduce your speed to 16,000 RPM for small bits and 10,000 for larger bits you should have no problems. It doesn't hurt to give the bit a chance to cool between cuts.


Thanks Mike. I had never heard of your statement before but it makes perfect sense!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Tom, the new Bosch speed chart is where the suggested speeds come from.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Some tips and an overview.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Another router bit speed chart from Freud.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Mike said:


> Tom, the new Bosch speed chart is where the suggested speeds come from.


Thanks Mike.

I find it odd that plastics are listed along with the softwoods, at the higher speeds. I admit I am very confused about the best speeds for plastics such as polycarbonate (Lexan®) and acrylics.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

In addition to the above advice I've found that dust extraction (a vacuum hookled-up to the router) will not only keep the cutter running cooler, but also reduces the chances of scorching and increases cutter life

Regards

Phil


----------

